# M. laevigata journal - Egg to tadpole to newly morph!



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi all,

Hope you enjoy - I've had a blast tracking this!

(Nov 9 08)
Adult frogs breeding
YouTube - Mantella laevigata breeding #1

Mom










Tadpole 1 (raised by parents in tank for first 8 weeks then transferred to communal tank)

(Nov 16 08)
A few days out of the egg 
YouTube - First mantella laevigata tad swimming freely

(Dec 20 08)
Updated video and pic








YouTube - Update on first mantella laevigata tadpole

(Jan 24 08)

































(Jan 28 08)

















(Feb 6 08)










Tadpole 2 (raised artificially)

(Dec 20 08)

















(Jan 24 08)

























(Jan 28 08)

















(Feb 4 08)

















(Feb 6 08)


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Updates from today: 

Both froglets started eating springs this evening!


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

thats great that they are both eating!

is the one with the smaller arms able to hold himself up okay?


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Very cool. That one froglet definitely has some skinny arms, but it sounds like he's gonna be ok. I saw a single laevigata for sale at the NARBC show this weekend....was tempting, but didn't want just a single.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Really cool, thanks for posting!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

gretchenellie said:


> thats great that they are both eating!
> 
> is the one with the smaller arms able to hold himself up okay?


Yeah, its weird, he definitely does his share of nosedives after hopping about but is clearly able to use one arm well and the other no so much (it just dangles). Took some springs though and is able to keep his head up. I'm hopeful but wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't make it. Either way, cool experience and at least I was able to morph them out (with about 50% mortality).


----------



## sinflspeed (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome thread Ray. I picked up 5 of them wc about 3 months ago and they are doing great. Good to see them in action.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Good luck! Mine are WC as well so the froglets are F1s I suppose. I have a group of 6 (likely 4.2) that seem to relish higher temps for breeding (a heat wave in early Nov is what kicked them into a two week period of breeding for this clutch). They also love bean beetles, btw.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Update:


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Taken earlier in the week:


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

YouTube - Mantella laevigata froglet


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I love the little blue hands and feet


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Update @ exactly 1 month OOW - Colors are really coming out - blue hands and spots! Look at the elbows and forearms.. gorgeous little fella.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

That is one nice looking froglet!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks, none of my adults have such blue coloration on the hands or the iridescent green flecks on the forearms. Really bold little guy as well.


----------

